# How to negotiate best salary package in Dubai?



## g_twin (Jan 27, 2008)

I am a European educated in the US with a Master degree in International Business and want to move to Dubai. I have the following questions:

1) Naturally, I would like to negotiate the best salary 
possible...is it better to accomplish this from abroad or from 
within Dubai?

2) I am in sales...business development...what are some of the 
highest paying companies and industries in Dubai within this
field with the biggest total compensation packages?

Any other advice and suggestions about Dubai would be greatly 
appreciated.

Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much.


----------



## fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

I have not lived in UAE but my company's head office is in UAE and there are many people who are transffered to the Canadian branch. I have been asking same question with every person that i come to know is from UAE.

Have you been checking the websites? i did not get any response from the job websites but i got a transfer approval from my company . 

There are many trading companies is UAE similar to my company and people do make good money. My boss is transffered from UAE to Canada. He was making 45,000 AED per month.

you need to add little bit more, like what industry are you currently working and have you been contacted by any recruiter or are you willing to go on visit?
















g_twin said:


> I am a European educated in the US with a Master degree in International Business and want to move to Dubai. I have the following questions:
> 
> 1) Naturally, I would like to negotiate the best salary
> possible...is it better to accomplish this from abroad or from
> ...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

mate this post is from 2008. I am sure he has either forgot about this post or found his answers allready.


----------

